# BuyVM - New website design?



## Schultz (Jul 29, 2014)

BuyVM is really pushing forward lately. Their site is very plain & boring at the moment; their new site will look amazing.


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 29, 2014)

I like it.


----------



## fisle (Jul 29, 2014)

I like how they kept their style, just pushed it forward. Lookin' good!


----------



## drmike (Jul 29, 2014)

I like this new design.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 29, 2014)

It's still a WIP  It hasn't even got to the coding side of things.

We'll work to add a bit more colour as well as to lighten a few parts, namely the testimonial boxes.

We hope to have it completed and rolled out for late August or early September.

We figure we'll roll it with our managed support offerings.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Jul 29, 2014)

Since we're talking about our designs, I'll link some of the other designs got stuck with:





There was also 1 - 2 designs where the designer simply took our current site...and worked it into bootstrap.

We're out quite a bit to date between all the designers we've hired.

Francisco


----------



## Coastercraze (Jul 29, 2014)

drmike said:


> I like this new design.


Has pubcrawler on it... no wonder!

Pretty decent design... needs some more ponies though maybe as a background.


----------



## WSWD (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks fantastic!!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 29, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Since we're talking about our designs, I'll link some of the other designs got stuck with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Even though I'm a fan of dark designs, I actually really like that top one a lot.


----------



## splitice (Jul 29, 2014)

Honestly I like the current simplistic design more, but I understand why this design is needed.


----------



## spry (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice! It's about time BuyVM get's a 'front-end' makeover. (;


----------



## Hxxx (Jul 29, 2014)

the first design in this thread is superb. Kind of inspire one to buy buy.


----------



## Steven F (Jul 29, 2014)

This is so obviously Korey's work. Haha.


----------



## Schultz (Jul 29, 2014)

Hxxx said:


> the first design in this thread is superb. Kind of inspire one to buy buy.


I know right, lol.

It makes me want to buy more stuff with BuyVM! :blink:


----------



## MartinD (Jul 29, 2014)

Edited the title and moved. Was neither a leak or industry news


----------



## Jade (Jul 29, 2014)

It looks really nice. I like the SSD images with the BuyVM logo on them


----------



## mojeda (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 29, 2014)

Very nice! From my conversation with Aldryic this morning they've got a lot of nice stuff coming through the pipeline, this design is a great start!


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 29, 2014)

I can't wait to click on Careers.

Though I suspect it's going to be something like "Junior Towel Boy at the Corral".


----------



## ftpitnipon (Jul 29, 2014)

I like the first one though


----------



## Francisco (Jul 29, 2014)

The ones I provided later on were done by a well established designer on WHT that I'm fairly sure is partially blind. We never completed things with them after giving him the 2nd chance. I was tempted to ask for a refund but I was so annoyed that I said screw it.

As I mentioned, we had a few that literally just took our current design, shoved it in bootstrap, and handed

it back to me. Well shit, I can do that myself, I don't need your help....

Yep, it's Korey. I told him I needed him to do something a lot more stylish and we're paying a premium for it.

He does fantastic work and in a timely manner.

Francisco


----------



## egihosting (Jul 29, 2014)

I like the new design! Clean and usable.


----------



## Schultz (Jul 29, 2014)

Francisco said:


> The ones I provided later on were done by a well established designer on WHT that I'm fairly sure is partially blind. We never completed things with them after giving him the 2nd chance. I was tempted to ask for a refund but I was so annoyed that I said screw it.


Yeah the other design looks very bad compared to the OP one.

Hope this is released soon, and I sincerely hope you have enough nodes to cover the boom in sales you'll get!


----------



## Francisco (Jul 29, 2014)

egihosting said:


> I like the new design! Clean and usable.


Thanks, James.

I like where it's going a lot more than the other renditions.



Boxode said:


> Yeah the other design looks very bad compared to the OP one.
> 
> Hope this is released soon, and I sincerely hope you have enough nodes to cover the boom in sales you'll get!


As mentioned earlier, Korey is aiming to have all the odds/ends tied up by middle of August, if not in my hands by then.

I'll then decide with Aldryic on what additional changes we need (wording, minor layout changes, working http://cboas.ru/img/meetthestaff.jpg into it somehow, etc).

I still think we should roll it out with the support improvements.

Francisco


----------



## Nett (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't really like the dark design...but it matches the current colour scheme anyway


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 29, 2014)

I like the new design a lot.

@Francisco any chance of parting with the old design (not for the SD website, we just got a new face lift, but for another non-commercial website I'm working on)?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, seeing as how enough other hosts already took it without even bothering to ask first 

I'll bump him and get you a reply, @KuJoe.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 29, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> I like the new design a lot.
> 
> @Francisco any chance of parting with the old design (not for the SD website, we just got a new face lift, but for another non-commercial website I'm working on)?


It's yous once we're done with it  Since it's non-commercial, I won't charge. You can go ahead and save out the source to whatever pages you want and i'll let you know.

Francisco


----------



## Kalam (Jul 29, 2014)

So clean you could eat off of it. Well done, can't wait to see the final site.


----------



## mojeda (Jul 30, 2014)

Am I the only that noticed "SolusVM CP" in the first pictures :O!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 30, 2014)

Good eye   But, it's just placeholder text.  I don't plan on leaving the _Lorem Ipsum_ in place, either :3


----------



## Cloudcandy Sales (Jul 30, 2014)

The New Design looks good.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 30, 2014)

Nett said:


> I don't really like the dark design...but it matches the current colour scheme anyway


We actually did a trial run where the background and main body of the site was a light grey.

It didn't suit us as all, though.

Thankfully Korey was able to make quick work of changing it to a darker site.

Francisco


----------



## mojeda (Jul 30, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Good eye   But, it's just placeholder text.  I don't plan on leaving the _Lorem Ipsum_ in place, either :3


But those are the best! Those and the ones by Ben Dover.


----------



## Chalipa (Jul 31, 2014)

have you guys set the pricing for managed vas yet?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 31, 2014)

mojeda said:


> But those are the best! Those and the ones by Ben Dover.


He did another design for us as well, for another site we're launching soon.  I about lost it laughing when I saw his place holders for the testimonial section:


----------



## Steven F (Jul 31, 2014)

Francisco said:


> The ones I provided later on were done by a well established designer on WHT that I'm fairly sure is partially blind. We never completed things with them after giving him the 2nd chance. I was tempted to ask for a refund but I was so annoyed that I said screw it.
> 
> 
> As I mentioned, we had a few that literally just took our current design, shoved it in bootstrap, and handed
> ...


Haha, I totally know who you're talking about. Charges in the range of $1,750. 

Really? I've found Korey to be an extraordinary bargain for the quality he does compared to many other designers out there. He's doing the new DediCube site, actually. It should be done in the next few days. Then he's onto a few other sites for me. My only problem with Korey is that he isn't available on Skype, only via e-mail. So, it's pretty slow to communicate.

I've gone through a few designers and Korey has honestly been my favorite to work with. I know he's booked up, because I've been trying to grab him full time, though.


----------



## mojeda (Jul 31, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> He did another design for us as well, for another site we're launching soon.  I about lost it laughing when I saw his place holders for the testimonial section:



This is great. #Winning


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 31, 2014)

Have your designer visit this page to test the design: http://www.delorie.com/web/lynxview.html

Thank you.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 31, 2014)

Chalipa said:


> have you guys set the pricing for managed vas yet?


The plan is to bake management into all 256MB+ plans. Prices wouldn't go up, we'd simply add 24/7 management.

We're planning to introduce 2 more plans as well, that have cPanel included in the price.

Plan #1

- 2GB RAM, 2GB Burst

- OpenVZ based

- 150GB SSD Storage

- 10TB transit

- X amount of IP's included

- cPanel included

- Nightly backups

- 24/7 management

- $30/month

Plan #2

- 2GB RAM, 2GB Burst

- OpenVZ based

- 100GB SSD Storage

- 5TB transit

- X amount of IP's included

- cPanel included

- Nightly backups

- 24/7 management

- ~$22/month

We're still fiddling with the details of it all (infact I haven't even sat down with Aldryic to discuss

the above numbers/etc), but it's well on its way.



DomainBop said:


> Have your designer visit this page to test the design: http://www.delorie.com/web/lynxview.html
> 
> Thank you.


I should make a 'lynx' edition of the site that just loads out as a 80 column wide ASCII site.

Francisco


----------



## Chalipa (Jul 31, 2014)

Francisco said:


> The plan is to bake management into all 256MB+ plans. Prices wouldn't go up, we'd simply add 24/7 management.
> 
> 
> We're planning to introduce 2 more plans as well, that have cPanel included in the price.
> ...


Is it going to be available anytime soon?


----------



## Francisco (Jul 31, 2014)

We're looking to offer it in the next month or so  I just need to finalize some of the details with Karen & Aldryic.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Jul 31, 2014)

Actually, I just noticed this is incorrect.

The $22/month plan would be 1GB RAM, 1GB Swap.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Aug 1, 2014)

Another page sketch went up, this time for DDOS protection:

http://www.varcoedesign.com/work/buyvm/ddos/

I think it looks pretty good  I'm unsure of the mid page table. It could work but I think

we should make replace it with a small paragraph explain our autonull.

Francisco


----------



## Chalipa (Aug 1, 2014)

What kind of backup will be included with these packages?

will it be r1soft? cpremote?


----------



## Francisco (Aug 1, 2014)

Chalipa said:


> What kind of backup will be included with these packages?
> 
> will it be r1soft? cpremote?


BuyVM? 

We built our own backups platform. Backups are done nightly and there's also snapshots if you want to take one yourself.

Francisco


----------



## Schultz (Aug 1, 2014)

Should raise the price of your ddos protection IMHO - for all the protection you provide, $3/m seems too cheap.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 1, 2014)

It's a reasonable cost, considering our penchant for automating repetitive tasks.  When we first started offering mitigation, the end goal was just improving our service - and like most of our other ideas it turned into a trendy thing for providers to offer    Kinda why we don't talk much about what goes on behind the scenes any more.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 1, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> It's a reasonable cost, considering our penchant for automating repetitive tasks.  When we first started offering mitigation, the end goal was just improving our service - and like most of our other ideas it turned into a trendy thing for providers to offer    Kinda why we don't talk much about what goes on behind the scenes any more.


Sigh, are we hipsters now?

Goddammit.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 1, 2014)

Boxode said:


> Should raise the price of your ddos protection IMHO - for all the protection you provide, $3/m seems too cheap.


I agree with this.  I'd pay a bit more for such all said.  

Interested in seeing new features in Stallion as value add on the filtering.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 1, 2014)

drmike said:


> I agree with this.  I'd pay a bit more for such all said.
> 
> Interested in seeing new features in Stallion as value add on the filtering.


I got some drafted out but haven't coded much more on it  One of them is pretty sweet if I

can integrate it nicely.

The biggest issue with complex features is that you have to figure out how best to handle

the UI. I've gotten a lot better at UI since Stallion 2's roll out but still.

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 1, 2014)

Francisco said:


> The biggest issue with complex features is that you have to figure out how best to handle
> 
> 
> the UI.


STORY.  OF.  MY.  LIFE.

Ugh, I hate design work - my stick figures can make people cry.  I was ecstatic when Fran first told me we were getting sites designed for us.


----------



## AMDbuilder (Aug 1, 2014)

Outstanding designs, granted I expected to see more pony   I don't blame you for having it designed,  designing your own site is always more difficult than designing a client's website.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 10, 2014)

AMDbuilder said:


> Outstanding designs, granted I expected to see more pony   I don't blame you for having it designed,  designing your own site is always more difficult than designing a client's website.


I did the current BuyVM site when we first started. We had no idea how well the company would originally do since it was more of a market test bed than anything else. 

On that note, Korey did a fairly big overhaul of a lot of the pages. I think they look much better. The homepage originally didn't feel _quite_ right (probably due to a font or two), but the changes look excellent now:

http://varcoedesign.com/work/buyvm/home2/

http://varcoedesign.com/work/buyvm/storage/

http://varcoedesign.com/work/buyvm/ovz/

http://varcoedesign.com/work/buyvm/kvm/

Francisco


----------



## mojeda (Aug 10, 2014)

Francisco said:


> I did the current BuyVM site when we first started. We had no idea how well the company would originally do since it was more of a market test bed than anything else.
> 
> 
> On that note, Korey did a fairly big overhaul of a lot of the pages. I think they look much better. The homepage originally didn't feel _quite_ right (probably due to a font or two), but the changes look excellent now:
> ...


Those pictures were perfect resolution for my monitor, I tried to click stuff


----------



## Francisco (Aug 10, 2014)

mojeda said:


> Those pictures were perfect resolution for my monitor, I tried to click stuff


Hah!

Francisco


----------



## Imam86 (Aug 10, 2014)

I like the choice of colors, smooth and simple.
*Black* and *green* remind me with *Green Lantern*. opcorn:


----------



## catatonic (Aug 10, 2014)

Francisco said:


> I should make a 'lynx' edition of the site that just loads out as a 80 column wide ASCII site.


When do we get to see a preview of this edition?


----------



## Francisco (Aug 10, 2014)

Imam86 said:


> I like the choice of colors, smooth and simple.
> 
> *Black* and *green* remind me with *Green Lantern*. opcorn:


Good point! I like GL but that wasn't why we went with those colours. When we did the original BuyVM site

the plan was to make it look like a nerdy terminal. In the end the only part we really kept was the green

and went a completely different way with the site.



catatonic said:


> When do we get to see a preview of this edition?


Hah, I might do it as a joke thing for april fools next year, we'll see how busy I get. I got a lot of things on my plate for stallion.

Francisco


----------



## Imam86 (Aug 10, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Good point! I like GL but that wasn't why we went with those colours. When we did the original BuyVM site
> 
> 
> the plan was to make it look like a nerdy terminal. In the end the only part we really kept was the green
> ...


Would you add the pony logo in the new design later?


I think it should need the colour, too. 


Could it be silver?


----------



## Francisco (Aug 10, 2014)

Imam86 said:


> Would you add the pony logo in the new design later?
> 
> I think it should need the colour, too.
> 
> Could it be silver?


There already is the Stallion logo on the homepage


----------



## Imam86 (Aug 10, 2014)

Francisco said:


> There already is the Stallion logo on the homepage


Yup. I think that make the distinctive color of a logo will be easy to remember and would be known by everyone.


Such as Google Chrome and Chromium. We can tell from the color.


----------



## SGC-Hosting (Aug 14, 2014)

I typically don't like dark websites nor the color green, but I really like the new design!

We had to slap together a new design a few months back because content was outgrowing the functionality of the old design -- ended up going with a very generic bootstrap to hold us over while we go with a complete overhaul.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 14, 2014)

SGC-Hosting said:


> I typically don't like dark websites nor the color green, but I really like the new design!
> 
> We had to slap together a new design a few months back because content was outgrowing the functionality of the old design -- ended up going with a very generic bootstrap to hold us over while we go with a complete overhaul.


Dark sites are always really hard to do. There aren't many dark designs that I actually like but Korey has been awesome on this one.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks like Korey did some big touchups to the 'features' page:

http://www.varcoedesign.com/work/buyvm/features/

You might need to CTRL + F5.

I told him we need to change the nameservers list on the left hand side

since it doesn't fit with the rest of the site.

He has some other minor tweaks to do but it looks like he'll be starting

the coding in the next week or so.

I'm pretty damn excited 

Francisco


----------



## Nett (Aug 19, 2014)

Pressed CTRL + F5 and Voiceover popped up.


----------



## Serveo (Aug 28, 2014)

Perfect design, but it might be a bit too busy with all the different page styling. Needs a bit more synergy. Colors are great in balance btw.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 28, 2014)

Serveo said:


> Perfect design, but it might be a bit too busy with all the different page styling. Needs a bit more synergy. Colors are great in balance btw.


Korey & I have been talking that over since the plan pages aren't all the same. We'll see what we come up with 

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Aug 31, 2014)

And another bump 

Korey is finally coding the pages and tied the pages together a lot better:

http://www.varcoedesign.com/work/buyvm/

http://www.varcoedesign.com/work/buyvm/ovzvps.html

http://www.varcoedesign.com/work/buyvm/kvmvps.html

http://www.varcoedesign.com/work/buyvm/stgvps.html

I'm really liking how it's progressing.

Hopefully we'll see it done in a few weeks  Then starts the hard task of filling in the rest of the content 

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Aug 31, 2014)

Dayum son. Looks good.


----------



## Hxxx (Aug 31, 2014)

Beautiful job.

Hope we get to see the WHMCS integrated to that.

Again, beautiful job, it inspires confidence.



Francisco said:


> And another bump
> 
> Korey is finally coding the pages and tied the pages together a lot better:
> 
> ...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 31, 2014)

Hxxx said:


> Hope we get to see the WHMCS integrated to that.


Yup, it will be.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 31, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Yup, it will be.


It's so nice I even considered getting Stallion redone with something similar >_>

I'm just happy we finally have something solid coming in place.

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 31, 2014)

Francisco said:


> It's so nice I even considered getting Stallion redone with something similar >_>
> 
> 
> I'm just happy we finally have something solid coming in place.
> ...



Doeettttt

Then Party!


----------



## AMDbuilder (Sep 1, 2014)

Beautiful work!  Thanks for sharing some of the journey.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 1, 2014)

A few new pages over the night 

http://varcoedesign.com/work/buyvm/datacenters.html

http://varcoedesign.com/work/buyvm/management.html

At this point there's some very minor image adjustments needed but it's pretty much ready for a hand off.

Francisco


----------



## AshleyUK (Sep 1, 2014)

Francisco said:


> A few new pages over the night http://varcoedesign.com/work/buyvm/datacenters.htmlhttp://varcoedesign.com/work/buyvm/management.htmlAt this point there's some very minor image adjustments needed but it's pretty much ready for a hand off.Francisco



Must say looking very nice, like all the extra touches in the design.


----------



## alexh (Sep 4, 2014)

Francisco said:


> A few new pages over the night
> 
> http://varcoedesign.com/work/buyvm/datacenters.html
> 
> ...


I really like Proxima Nova, it's a lovely font with great geometric properties. All elements are nicely spaced, and the new icons don't distract you from the actual content. Signing up in 2010, I actually really liked your current/soon-to-be previous design; The new design, though, is many steps above, and really looks remarkable. Just wanted to say thanks and good job for the new design and exceptional quality of service over the years.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 4, 2014)

alexh said:


> I really like Proxima Nova, it's a lovely font with great geometric properties. All elements are nicely spaced, and the new icons don't distract you from the actual content. Signing up in 2010, I actually really liked your current/soon-to-be previous design; The new design, though, is many steps above, and really looks remarkable. Just wanted to say thanks and good job for the new design and exceptional quality of service over the years.


Aww thanks boss 

Francisco


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Sep 4, 2014)

Pure beauty, can't wait to see it live Fran!


----------



## Dylan (Sep 4, 2014)

Maybe it's just my eyes, but the grey on grey text in full paragraphs like on the management and datacenter pages is really uncomfortable to read.


----------



## mojeda (Sep 4, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Maybe it's just my eyes, but the grey on grey text in full paragraphs like on the management and datacenter pages is really uncomfortable to read.


I kinda agree now that you mention it.

I tried changing it from #797c80 to #666 and I feel like it reads a little bit better, however it is darker...



(suggestion)


----------

